# se faire + infinitif / être + participe passé - verbe pronominal de sens passif



## vina

Quel est la différence entre se faire accuser et accuser?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le premier cas, c'est toi qu'on juge ; dans le second, c'est toi qui juges…

1) _Je me suis fait accuser de vol. = On m'accuse de vol.

_2) _J'accuse mon voisin de m'avoir volé une pomme.
_


----------



## Mani23

D'une manière générale "*se faire* + verbe" est utilisé pour remplacer ce même verbe au passif.
Donc : il *s'est fait *accuser de vol = il *a été *accusé de vol


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
voudriez-vous me dire si dans la phrase suivante, les deux conviendraient ?


> L'hiver 1820-1821 fut exceptionnellement rigoureux à Nice. Les mendiants *furent / se firent* de plus en plus nombreux.


Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux verbes sont *possibles*, mais je préfère nettement _se faire_.


----------



## Thomas1

Est-ce que "des touristes s'étaient fait voler" veut dire exactement la même chose que "on avait volé des touristes" ? Et est-ce que le style et le niveaux linguistique de ces deux tournures sont les mêmes ?

[…]


----------



## scriptum

Mon impression est qu'il y a une sorte d'insinuation perfide dans la phrase "il s'est fait voler". C'est comme si on disait: on l'a volé, et cet imbécile s'est laissé faire... Qu'en disent les francophones?


----------



## quinoa

"Ils s'étaient fait voler" ne traduit pas l'idée d'un laisser-faire mais simplement l'idée de l'avoir subi. Sinon on aurait "s'étaient laissé voler"


----------



## scriptum

Quelle est donc la différence entre _on l'a volé_, _il a été volé_ et _il s'est fait voler_?


----------



## quinoa

Le seul point de vue.
On l'a volé : actif, accent porté sur l'acte perpétré par un inconnu
Il a été volé : forme passive, accent porté sur *l'état* de celui qui a subi
il s'est fait voler : autre forme passive, accent porté sur le devenir du sujet et donc sa victimisation


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je suis d'accord, mais il y a aussi le contexte d'utilisation qui change.

- On l'a volé : auteur inconnu ou multiple "dans cette affaire on l'a volé" (attention on l'a volé pourra être souvent utilisé pour "on a volé quelque chose", l' = l'objet cité auparavant)

- il a été volé : même type d'usage que ci-dessus, "dans cette affaire, il a été volé", exprime plus la grivèlerie, l'escroquerie que le vol pur et simple.

- il s'est fait voler : comme l'a dit Quinoa, vol d'un objet subi (avec souvent l'idée, qu'on est impuissant à se protéger du vol).


----------



## scriptum

Punky Zoé said:


> - il s'est fait voler : comme l'a dit Quinoa, vol d'un objet subi (avec souvent l'idée, qu'on est impuissant à se protéger du vol).


N'est-il pas étrange que cette idée d'impuissance et de submission soit exprimée par le verbe _faire_ qui signifie, en général, une action volontaire?


----------



## quinoa

Cela peut paraître étrange mais c'est le point de vue passif. Le "faire" vient de l'extérieur, d'où "se" faire pour l'avoir subi. Y a-t-il eu passivité? Dans certains cas, oui, c'est possible. Dans "il s'est fait couper les cheveux", on peut supposer un consentement.
Mais on pourrait imaginer une machination ourdie par quelqu'un ayant prévu de se faire voler dans le but ensuite de déclarer un "faux" vol. On dirait aussi "Il s'est fait voler".


----------



## indigo_wr

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à comprendre l'usage de la forme passive en français ..

Par ex. : J'ai été cambriolé -> Je me suis fait cambrioler.

Donc pourquoi je ne peux pas dire : le système sera réformé -> le système se fera réformer ?

Bien à vous

Indigo


----------



## janpol

on m'a cambriolé


----------



## Zoulllien

"Se faire" peut exprimer la voix passive, notamment lorsque le sujet est une personne ou un animal : "se faire arrêter/renverser par une voiture/...".


----------



## CapnPrep

Bienvenue, indigo_wr. Tu trouveras d'autres explications de _se faire_ (qui prend ordinairement un sujet animé) dans le fil suivant :
FR: se faire + infinitif - pronominal verb with a passive meaning (forum FEG)


----------



## indigo_wr

Merci à tous qui ont répondu. J'ai bien compris que le sujet doit être un sujet animé.

Est-ce qu'il y a une autre nuance par rapport à "se faire" ? Par exemple, si j'écris sur mon C.V. :

1. j'ai été embauché en tant que ..
2. je me suis fait embaucher en tant que ..

Y a-t-il une grande différence entre les deux ? Quel convient le plus ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Cette question aussi est abordée dans les fils que j'ai indiqués, mais pour un C. V., la forme _je me suis fait embaucher_ ne convient pas.


----------



## kojemiaka

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence, s'il y en a une, entre les phrases?

1) Il s'est fait huer par le public.
2) Il a été hué par le public.


----------



## janpol

sans doute aucune
la forme factitive (1) peut suggérer une conduite provocatrice chez le sujet : il a eu volontairement un geste ou une parole qui ne pouvait que conduire la foule à le huer


----------



## SergueiL

Objectivement, ces deux expressions décrivent la même situation. La première est cependant la plus couramment employée et c'est d'ailleurs la plus expressive.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Dans le bureau du directeur ; un employé qui est sur le point de se faire licencier parle avec son patron.

Bonjour,
J'ai un doute :
Faut-il dire : un employé qui est sur le point de se faire licencier ou d'être licencié ?
Je crois que _se faire licencier_ signifie que le fonctionnaire souhaite lui-même que l'on le mette à la porte, ai-je tort ou raison ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

En France, un fonctionnaire qui souhaite qu'on le mette à la porte, c'est plutôt rare, et, s'il ne le souhaite pas, ça n'arrive pratiquement jamais.
Cela mis à part, il serait logique que _se faire licencier_ signifie _faire en sorte d'être licencié_. Cela peut arriver, et dans ce cas le contexte doit permettre de le comprendre. Mais en général _se faire licencier_ signifie simplement _subir un licenciement_. Et on dira indifféremment _sur le point de *se faire licencier*_ ou _sur le point d'*être licencié*_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans un premier temps, j'ai exactement la même analyse que Comtois dans le cas d'un licenciement, qu'il soit d'un fonctionnaire ou non.
Dans d'autres cas, comme _se faire prendre au radar_,  il peut sans doute y avoir quelquefois cette idée d'y avoir mis du  sien, autrement dit de l'avoir un peu cherché, sans qu'on puisse en être  sûr. 

Dans un deuxième temps j'ai tendance à rectifier le tir de la façon suivante :
De  la part de celui qui dit s'être fait + infinitif, on ne pourrait  exclure une certaine volonté de présenter les choses à son avantage, ou  d'exprimer une certaine fierté en éloignant l'idée d'être une pure  victime.
Même dans le cas d'un licenciement, j'envisage que _j'ai été licencié _serait une façon parfaitement neutre de dire, alors que _je me suis fait licencier_ exprimerait non pas une reconnaissance de responsabilité, mais une volonté certaine de garder la tête haute.


----------



## isiamary

bonjour,
dans une phrase à la voix passive, le verbe est conjugué avec l'auxiliaire être. Exemple : la souris est mangée par le chat 
Mais il peut aussi se conjuguer avec "faire" :
exemple : il se fait construire une maison - il s'est fait voler son passeport - elle se fera acclamer sur le podium...
Auriez-vous la gentillesse de me dire quand il est préférable d'utiliser "être" et quand il est préférable d'utiliser "faire"...
Je ne sais pas trouver une explication concrète...
merci de votre aide
Isia


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Attention, ici vous avez le verbe_* se faire*_.
La construction avec un verbe pronominal est une manière de faire un passif en français :
_Le baladeur *s'écoute* avec un casque_, ni *faire *ni *être *


----------



## isiamary

bonjour et merci,
ce que je veux comme explication, c'est lorsqu'on a "se faire" + verbe à l'infinitif. comme dans les exemples que j'ai donnés, dans différents temps...
l'exemple que vous me donner est un verbe pronominal mais simple. Il n'utilise en effet, ni être, ni se faire...
et moi je recherche une explication pour l'utilisation de ses deux verbes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le passif et le verbe factitif pronominal sont tous deux possibles et corrects. C'est plus une question de style qu'autre chose.

_La souris *est mangée* par le chat. / La souris *se fait manger* par le chat._


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour,

Est-ce que *être masser* a la même signification que *se faire masser*

"Avez-vous déjà été massé"  ?  
Vous êtes-vous déjà fait masser ?


Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, il est bien question ici du même acte, à savoir _le massage_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Je suis perdu tout à coup, svp laquelle se dit : 

Il s'est fait agresser par les voleurs dans la rue. 

Il a été agressé par les voleurs dans la rue.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Alsako

Bonjour, 
pour moi les deux phrases sont équivalentes. Toutefois il vaudrait mieux dire *des *voleurs (article indéfini) si on ne les connaît pas ou si on n'en a pas parlé précédemment.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Mais vous ne pensez pas que dans se faire agresser il y a une volonté ? C'est-à-dire que la victime a volontairement été agressé?
Comme par exemple dans la phrase 
Il s'est fait coupé les cheveux ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le _fait_ n'implique aucune volonté. C'est juste un verbe factitif qui indique que ce n'est pas le sujet qui fait l'action, mais qu'il la subit.

D'ailleurs, les victimes ne demandent en principe pas qu'on les agresse !


----------



## annie21

Quand on utilise la voix passive, y a-t-il une différence entre le verbe pronominal et le verbe au passif?

Exemple:
Elle s'est fait(e?) piquer à la jambe par un moustique.
Elle a été piquée à la jambe par un moustique.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Micia93

Non, c'st le même sens.
=> elle s'est* fait* piquer ...."


----------



## annie21

Bonjour,
Pour la phrase 
Ses mains sont mordues par un chien.
Je pourrais la transformer en
Il a été mordu aux mains par un chien? 

Laquelle est correcte?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## OLN

Bonjour annie21.

On suppose que le chien ne continue pas à mordre les deux mains de la personne.

Il a été mordu aux mains par un chien. 
Ses mains sont mordues par un chien.  → Ses mains ont été mordues par un chien, mais ça n'est de loin pas aussi naturel que l'autre version.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Je peux dire aussi:
Il s'est fait mordre aux mains par un chien?


----------



## Micia93

Oui, tu peux dire ça.
Tu veux vraiment la voix passive?
Le plus naturel, pour moi, serait : "un chien l'a mordu aux mains".


----------



## zedacity

alors j'ai rencontré deux types des phrases:

le cadre s'est cassé; et
le cadre s'est fait cassé.

je ne vois pas la différence entre cette deux phrases. je sais que la première phrase utilise le pronominal dans son emploi passif, et l'autre est se faire avec l'infinitif, mais en quoi est-ce que le sens diffère?

Merci en avance,


----------



## Bezoard

"Le cadre s'est fait casser" : cette phrase est peu probable mais signifierait que quelqu'un a cassé le cadre.
"Le cadre s'est cassé " ne fait pas intervenir quelqu'un et nous informe juste que, d'une manière ou d'une autre, le cadre est passé  de l'état "pas cassé " à l’état "cassé". Est-ce que c'est le froid, la chaleur, un courant d'air ou quelqu'un qui a entraîné ça,  on ne le sait pas.


----------



## janpol

Ces deux phrases sonnent mal, surtout la seconde. 
On peut dire la 1) Au moment où j'ai accroché le tableau, le cadre s'est cassé.
Cette phrase exprime une sorte de fatalité; il n'est pas possible d'introduire un agent dont la maladresse serait la cause de cet incident = le cadre s'est cassé et ce n'est pas ma faute.
2) Je ne dirais pas cette phrase ! Par contre, je dirais "Mon chien s'est fait écraser par un camion en traversant la rue." Je pense que la différence qu'il y a  entre le tableau et le chien réside dans le fait que le chien est animé et que le tableau ne l'est pas. Il est possible d'ajouter un agent responsable de l'action exprimée à la forme factitive : "Mon père s'est fait opérer par le docteur Dumont" (notons qu'il est indispensable de préciser le nom du chirurgien si l'on veut éviter le pléonasme ("il s'est fait opérer par un chirurgien") car on confie généralement les interventions chirurgicales à un médecin plutôt qu'à un plombier).
Bref, la phrase 2° sera plutôt : "Le cadre a été cassé au moment de l'accrochage" ou "Le cadre s'est cassé au moment où l'on a accroché le tableau".


----------



## zedacity

bonjour tout le monde,

alors j'ai pas compris la différence entre ces deux phrases:

ils se font prendre une photo devant le musée
cette statue se voit de loin

toutes les deux ont le sens passif mais je ne comprends pas encore quand on utilise se faire + infinitif et quand on utilise le pronominal. ont-il le même sens, et sinon, quelle est la règle?

merci en avance


----------



## Bezoard

Dans la première phrase, il y a une action réelle qui concerne le sujet (ils) et une relation entre le sujet et un agent extérieur : quelqu'un prend une photo d'eux, à leur demande.
Dans le second cas, il n'y a pas aucune relation entre le sujet (la statue) et des agents extérieurs.


----------



## zedacity

Est-ce que la différence entre se faire + infinitif et pronominal de sens passif est que se faire on utilise pour les Sujets animé et on utilise pronominal pour les sujets inanimé?

Merci en avance


----------



## Bezoard

Se faire + Infinitif est effectivement utilisé plutôt pour les sujets animés,  mais pas exclusivement. 
Quant au pronominal de sens passif,  il s'utilise aussi bien pour les animés que pour les inanimés.


----------

